# Limerick IT to Carlow - what's the road like?



## ATgirl (29 Feb 2008)

Hi all,

I've to drive from Limerick IT to Carlow tomorrow afternoon, will be leaving Limerick about 3.30pm. I've never driven this road before and was wondering what its like, is it a good road? And approx how long - AARoadwatch say 2.5 hrs, would this be realistic? 
Is there a Tesco or Dunnes on the outskirts of any of the places I'll be passing that I can drop into without too much hassle on the way?

Many thanks.


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Feb 2008)

As long as you clear Castletroy (on the Dublin side) by 4:00-ish you should be OK. See here. Just as you leave Limerick on the N7 (where it first turns to dual carriageway) you pass the Parkway Shopping Centre, which has easy parking and a big Dunnes Stores. But don't stop if it's later than 4:30 or you'll be caught in the outbound rush hour traffic towards Castletroy/Annacotty.


----------



## gallon (29 Feb 2008)

The first question is which rout are you taking? There is great debate in our house as to which is the best route

I'd recommend drive to Portlaoise and go then to Carlow, I have found this good and less hassle on a Friday as a lot of towns are by passed. And you could do it in 2.5 hours not sure about shops on the way though as one of the reason for this route is avoid any big towns completely. maybe a quick trip in Nenagh?


----------



## ATgirl (29 Feb 2008)

The route from AAroadwatch is Castletroy, Annacotty, Birdhill, nenagh, Toomevara, Moneygall, Roscrea, Borris in Ossory, Mounthrath, Portlaoise, Stradbally - this the most direct way?


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Feb 2008)

Yes, and the best road; see the link I posted. There is an alternative road out of Limerick which avoids Castletroy, but it's easy to get lost.


----------



## ATgirl (29 Feb 2008)

Lovely, thanks for the link.


----------



## Mpsox (29 Feb 2008)

Bear in mind the road from Port Laoise to Carlow is not great,


----------



## Pee (29 Feb 2008)

If you're leaving LIT itself I'd head for Birdhill via O'Brien's Bridge (30 mins max from LIT). 

Also, I think you may need to go into Portlaosie to get onto the Carlow road - some of the Laois posters may give an update.


----------



## roley mo (29 Feb 2008)

no no no, this is all wrong, i do this route nearly every week, from limerick use the dublin road and just after borrisinossory turn left, this will bring you to ballacolla, turn right at ballacolla and then onto abbeyleix, carlow is signposted here at 34 km, it takes me 2 hrs sometimes less


----------



## roley mo (29 Feb 2008)

do not go to portlaoise, this is miles off and adds loads of time as it is longer and portlaoise is a a bottleneck for traffic and as previously said the carlow road is bad in placces


----------



## FrCrilly (29 Feb 2008)

In general, the commuting forum on Boards might be a more specialist to forum to ask. 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=246


----------



## Pee (29 Feb 2008)

roley mo said:


> no no no, this is all wrong, i do this route nearly every week, from limerick use the dublin road and just *after borrisinossory turn left, *this will bring you to ballacolla, turn right at ballacolla and then onto abbeyleix, carlow is signposted here at 34 km, it takes me 2 hrs sometimes less


 
Turn right surely?

Whether you go by Portlaoise or Borris In Ossory I still think it's quicker to get to Birdhill via O'Brienbridge than heading out the N7, especially if your starting point is LIT or that neck of the woods.


----------

